

Dropbox is testing two-factor authentication - 1880
https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=66910

======
barik
I tried it and it seems to work well enough. It supports various
authenticators (I used the Google Authenticator app on my iPhone, since I'm
already using it for Gmail).

------
thirsteh
I hope they realize this isn't going to make their password digests any harder
to crack. Last I heard, the only measure they actually took was to add some
salt to a single round of SHA-256.

